# Off-Topic Discussion > Artists' Corner > Art Design >  >  Make your own flip book (and other stuff)

## Mes Tarrant

This site is awesome:

http://www.benettonplay.com/toybox.php

The possibilities are endless, I hope someone makes a dreamviews related one!!

----------


## Trickster

Hey Mes, 

Do you have to join the ^^ site first?

----------


## Mes Tarrant

You do if you want to make a book with more than 100 frames. But it's free to join and there's no more than just choosing a nickname or whatever.

----------


## Gnossienne

> This site is awesome:
> 
> http://www.benettonplay.com/toybox.php
> 
> The possibilities are endless, I hope someone makes a dreamviews related one!!



Mine is crappy, but it is DV related  :smiley: 
http://www.benettonplay.com/toys/fli....php?id=248851

----------


## Mes Tarrant

> Mine is crappy, but it is DV related 
> http://www.benettonplay.com/toys/fli....php?id=248851



Haha cool!  ::D:

----------


## Gnossienne

Thanks!
I made another, and it's crappy. I guess DV doesn't like this thing.
http://www.benettonplay.com/toys/fli....php?id=249674

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Nice one, Mes.  :vicious: 

*joins*

----------


## Snowy Egypt

I think I'm gonna go ahead and join too.  :smiley:  I'm hoping for a wacom tablet this B-day or X-mas.

----------


## Ladon

> I think I'm gonna go ahead and join too.  I'm hoping for a wacom tablet this B-day or X-mas.



A Wacom is awsome  :smiley:  I have an intuos 3, quite pricey but it's mandatory for college. I need to use it for concept sketches and textures (I follow game design).

Very cool site, might make something as well  :smiley:

----------


## Fabio-the-dreamer

This is cool. I will need to do some work in it.

 ::D:

----------


## Muggler

> Thanks!
> I made another, and it's crappy. I guess DV doesn't like this thing.
> http://www.benettonplay.com/toys/fli....php?id=249674



I lol'd really hard at this one! Because it's funny, I mean.

----------


## Kabloom

> Mine is crappy, but it is DV related 
> http://www.benettonplay.com/toys/fli....php?id=248851



I gave you a  :smiley:   :;-):

----------


## Kabloom

I did me own! 8-D It's of the WILD I had.

http://www.benettonplay.com/toys/fli....php?id=252687

----------


## juroara

trippy  ::shock::  well, with the speed it's even trippier!

!!

we can make HIs!

----------


## coolisonkeny

Recently, I use a software called Myjad FlipBook Maker, to make flash with PDF file. It works well for me.

----------


## merryflip

> Recently, I use a software called Myjad FlipBook Maker, to make flash with PDF file. It works well for me.
> 
> well, I just know such one easy-to-use *XFlip flipbook creator* to convert PDF/PPT/Word/Excel/Image files to digital flash flipbooks with rich media contents easily.



hi, dear, luckily, you could find many online or offline tools for your choice, just find such one as you like, good luck!

----------

